# My Mark 4 Airride Build v 2.0



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

This will be my update thread as i go through trying to get my airride system leak free!!! So hopefully will be entertaining to follow and help me along the way. Ive had airride now for almost two years and ive been very happy with the purchase and the function it adds to the car. Over that time period though ive had one major issue, leaks :banghead: Some where pretty bad while some where very small and not to un reasonable to deal with. Ive been through a couple different setups, styles and managements as well. But im pretty happy with where im at and the plan i have in my head. So, join along as i update this thread pretty requently as i will try and get this done in early early march, because #sowoprep :laugh: .. so i figured as i go along i will post pics/thoughts and Qs if i have any. So you guys can help me out if it seems like there is something wrong and then just stuff to go back on and see where a problem could occur. 

tl;dr i am trying to make the airride leak free and this will be the thread in which it happens;................ hopefully :laugh:

and heres a pic of what this is on/in










:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am in. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

tl;dr. :laugh:

Good luck, we're always here to help / support the community. Advice is free, just ask! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

theguy831 said:


> I am in. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


[email protected] said:


> tl;dr. :laugh:
> 
> Good luck, we're always here to help / support the community. Advice is free, just ask! :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man!! i always seem like i need when it comes to this 

well, i might as well get this started up right with an update!! this is what i usually use when i seal the threads and other things. i get it at my local hardware store and they swear by it so im sure its great stuff and i usually dont have many leaks out of the threads. But if there is a better product out there, let me know. i do NOT like using the tape, thats such a pita





































if youve ever used like an apricot facial scrub it has that same kinda texture. sorta rough


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

i've had a consistent leak in my front drivers bag for the past year now. After multiple attempts to track it down, i found it was the actual leader line its self that was leaking. 

just a tip for something to look at!

good luck, interested in this thread


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in on this, Dean :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That sealant seems like it'll do the job.

We prefer loctite 565 or permabond LH050.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

boradie sucht said:


> if youve ever used like an apricot facial scrub it has that same kinda texture. sorta rough


You know what texture apricot facial scrub is?? :screwy:

That stuff seems to be very very similar to the stuff i use, great stuff, just make sure you always let it dry for 24 hours before pressurizing your system


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Sweet good to here about the sealant, and Sean; its because im mother gets it and i like having nice skin :laugh:


Well, little bit of an update today. I got around to making the box/platform for the trunk in which all my stuff is mounted. I usually didnt in the past do things right, and kinda rushed through everything. So this time i did the opposite and actually spent time thinking about the idea and executing it. I think it came out well  Everything is mounted down very sturdy, i painted the wood black but i might cover it in the speaker box stuff ive used before, whats in the rest of the trunk, before i do the final install/ Wiring is a mess currently so i was able to remove everything but will be tidied up , and ill make a cover to sit over it. This is as far as i can get today, i plan on the dissassembly of the rest of the system tomorrow and prepping for the BR order coming in on Wednesday. Enough with the blah, on to the pictures!! :beer:










moved the brackets so it can be mounted on its side, i wasnt sure if this was possible when i did the previous setups 









drilled some holes for the lines to run through, 3/8th line fits in there snuggly, so hopefully it will keep it from moving around to much and putting side pressure on the ptc 


















full shot 









inside the trunk (ingore the wiring for now please  )


















and her current sorry state


----------



## 97mk3gti (May 6, 2009)

and her current sorry state 








[/QUOTE]

Diggin the box.
That exhaust tip tho...:what:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Got a little more done today, nothing to much just waiting on the bagriders order to come in  it was ****ing cold out, so i didnt get alot done

wrapped the box in the speaker box material, its not perfect but it was a pretty awkward box, the way i had it laid out so i did the best i can haha


















got around to tearing apart the rear, getting it ready for tomorrow 



























got the old fittings off the top of the bags, talk about a son of a bitch. :laugh::laugh:




























heres Vicky


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

in for progress :beer::beer: 
about to start my first air ride build here pretty soon, i'm intimidated but excited. 


:wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSiwwyWabbit said:


> in for progress :beer::beer:
> about to start my first air ride build here pretty soon, i'm intimidated but excited.
> 
> 
> :wave:


nice man, hopefully you can use my thread to help yourself understand better!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

dean that fuse holder coming from the battery (the big one) should be under the hood. about a foot from the battery. not in the trunk.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> dean that fuse holder coming from the battery (the big one) should be under the hood. about a foot from the battery. not in the trunk.


Hope that is a secondary fuse opcorn:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Hope that is a secondary fuse opcorn:


come on sean, this is dean we are talking about. main fuse


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> come on sean, this is dean we are talking about. main fuse


Dammit Dean:laugh:


I'm inopcorn:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

my bagriders order came in yesterday so i got a little work done, its hard to find the motivation when its 8 degrees out but i tried :laugh:

new tank, right after sent off to my painter, should be picking it up tomorrow 









new fittings and other things!









new line cutter to make sure all the cuts will be dead on balls straight 









two new smc check valves and a new pressure switch 









all the DOT approved fittings 


















the new 3/8 line 









this was last night, i started to work on the fittings for the comp ( its now been 24hrs but will be atleast 5-6 days before everything will be under pressure. should be good time to cure )
i put a think layer in the threads and brushed in, then i put a layer on top of that, which i usually do 









all sealed up and tightened down 









flash forward to today, tried to replace the fittings on the rear bags today, but with the tight spot and cold temps my patience was tested so i just took them out :laugh:


















got the new fittings on the bags


















and something i noticed on the right rear bag when i took it out, it doesnt look too bad. i dont think it was leaking because it doesnt look like it went all the way through but it will be the first thing ill check once i get it all back together and under pressure


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems like you would have a metric **** ton of excess sealant once they are threaded in.. But if it works, it works. Keep it up guy:beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Kuncle20 said:


> Seems like you would have a metric **** ton of excess sealant once they are threaded in.. But if it works, it works. Keep it up guy:beer:


yea haha i usually wipe off the excess


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

:wave::wave:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

nice progress

that sealant looks... messy


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ummm Dean, you are not supposed to coat the first 1-2 threads, you know that right? This stuff dries and hardens in the absence of air, therefore if you put sealant on the first few threads it typically gets into the system and can work its way down in the tank/check valve/valve/whatever you have inserted the fitting into. Just a warning


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought you weren't supposed to run soft lines off of the compressors because of the heat they put out. Assuming that's why you have a PTC fitting coming off of the check valve.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Travy said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to run soft lines off of the compressors because of the heat they put out. Assuming that's why you have a PTC fitting coming off of the check valve.


I'm guessing he took it from me. I ran PTC directly off my air zenith compressors, but those compressors run cool to the touch. The viairs i probably wouldn't trust PTC connections between the compressor and tank


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Travy said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to run soft lines off of the compressors because of the heat they put out. Assuming that's why you have a PTC fitting coming off of the check valve.





MechEngg said:


> I'm guessing he took it from me. I ran PTC directly off my air zenith compressors, but those compressors run cool to the touch. The viairs i probably wouldn't trust PTC connections between the compressor and tank


i wasnt aware of it to be honest, but for my idea this i think is the best way, they dont make leader lines as long as i would need them to be.

what could happen to it, they way i have it planned to be hooked up??


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

boradie sucht said:


> what could happen to it, they way i have it planned to be hooked up??


The main issue I can think of would be the heat melting the plastic in the ptc fitting if it runs for too long.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Travy said:


> The main issue I can think of would be the heat melting the plastic in the ptc fitting if it runs for too long.


hmmmm


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

would the heat created transfer that far??


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

boradie sucht said:


> would the heat created transfer that far??


Absolutely it could. The longer it runs, the further the heat travels. Feel the check valve when it is running for a while building up pressure and you can find out just how hot for yourself


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Good thread, I plan on making my new setup leak free as well. I chased a few down on my old setup but never got it 100% leak free. I will be watching this for ideas etc. Keep up the good work :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> That sealant seems like it'll do the job.
> 
> We prefer loctite 565 or permabond LH050.


I have always used the pink tape but this time around I will be looking into this for sure.



Travy said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to run soft lines off of the compressors because of the heat they put out. Assuming that's why you have a PTC fitting coming off of the check valve.


That's what I always thought as well.



MechEngg said:


> I'm guessing he took it from me. I ran PTC directly off my air zenith compressors, but those compressors run cool to the touch. The viairs i probably wouldn't trust PTC connections between the compressor and tank


Good to hear about the Air Zenith's, as I am picking one up for my new setup.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, if a picture is worth a 1000 words, then would a video be worth ?? 

I got the tank back from my painters yesterday, so i got all the fittings put on. Then got it mounted inside the car. Im very pleased with it, so far all my envisions are coming true, which makes me happy because the car usually fights me lol . anyway to take note, all of the ptcs, the lines are coming out dead ****ing straight, there is no side pressure on any of the ptcs. i tried to show that in the vid. all the lines where cut with the proper cutter and are straight. i might make another vid showing all the line ends.  to show you guys. im just trying to be very thorough here. 

heres the vid. lmk your tthoughts, the lines going through the box keep them straight inside the box going to manifold preventing any side pressure 






opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

btw i still have to swap over to the 3/8th fittings on the front leader lines to the bags, and i will clean up the wiring on friday before work, because wiring wont get me dirty :laugh:


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

so chill nig :heart:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

boradie sucht said:


> i wasnt aware of it to be honest, but for my idea this i think is the best way, they dont make leader lines as long as i would need them to be


What about doing a compression fitting on the end of the check valve and doing a hardline off of that? 

Compression fitting http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PARKER-COMPRESSION-MALE-STRAIGHT.html
Aluminum Hardline http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ALUMINIUM-HARDLINE.html


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like it is coming together great man! Definitely going with a smaller upper tank like yours now that i see it a bit closer. Perfect size to add to my system and layout :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good, Dean :thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like it is coming together great man! Definitely going with a smaller upper tank like yours now that i see it a bit closer. Perfect size to add to my system and layout :thumbup::thumbup:





BriceSMASH said:


> Looks good, Dean :thumbup:



thanks guys!!

it felt like spring was in the air today, the birds where chirping, the sun was out and it was a glorious 31 degress out. So i just HAD to get something done with the new setup. 

i cleaned up the wiring just a little today, i need to get some wire because there are couple things i need to extend 
-the two wires for the pressure sensor
-the comp power
-the pressure sender for the tank 

i had to relocate the zaetech digigauge ecu over just a little so the sensors could fit. it was better than extending all off them :laugh: but they all fit. 
hoping to maybe finish all the wiring and **** sunday. 

i was planning on making a cover to go over the box, i still might make that, but idk yet if it will happen 100%. it would be ocvered in the same speaker box material 

then i went and got the cover and put it in, all ill need to do is shampoo and clean it up really well and ill be happy. i am actually pretty impressed with myself doing this, all the plans i had worked out perfect and im really hoping i have minimal/no leaks now that ive really thought and planned this out 

enough talking, pictures!!! ic:ic:ic::wave:













































































































:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

:beer::beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSiwwyWabbit said:


> :beer::beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

my bro was out today, so i got a little wiring done. 

my bro 









i first got the extend the wires to the pressure switch 



























then i extended the tank sensor for the digigauge , 3 wires per made it time consuming but i got it done 






















































so all the fittings and connections for the tank are in, but im not done yet. 

still have to put in the rear bags and wire up the compressor power again, maybe monday or tuesday. im going to autorama tomorrow with my dad :beer::beer:

its in the final stretch opcorn:


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

hell yea dean, ordering a new management and entire new setup this or next week and completely re doing my setup. will be using this as some guidlines :thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

the check valve on your tank, is that the line from the compressor?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> the check valve on your tank, is that the line from the compressor?


I believe it is a check going FROM the tank TO the vu4. I am going to be using one as well to keep back pressure on the solenoid valves so that when i empty the tank the bags can stay filled. :thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> the check valve on your tank, is that the line from the compressor?





MechEngg said:


> I believe it is a check going FROM the tank TO the vu4. I am going to be using one as well to keep back pressure on the solenoid valves so that when i empty the tank the bags can stay filled. :thumbup:


Yes, Sean is right.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

made another update video, this time i added some commentary so now i wont have to type a damn novel. just listen in the vid :laugh:






:wave::wave:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

more ic:ic:

i made the cover plate, cleaned the carpet and put it in. Also ordered a funny sticker for the air tank, sooo if it is leak free (knock on wood) the trunk is done!!










its not affixed, so i can just pick it up for easy access 









so much more room for activities eace:eace:eace:eace:





































:beer::beer:

enjoy guys


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice work.
I wish they made a very short square tank that would bolt directly under the parcel shelf, like 2" tall or so. That would be ideal for trunk space and would definitely spend money on that :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks good all covered but jesus you need to slow down on the wiring.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Nice work.
> I wish they made a very short square tank that would bolt directly under the parcel shelf, like 2" tall or so. That would be ideal for trunk space and would definitely spend money on that :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


Twilliams83 said:


> looks good all covered but jesus you need to slow down on the wiring.


thanks todd, but what do you mean?? lol


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

i think he means you should take your time and make it look nice


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> I believe it is a check going FROM the tank TO the vu4. I am going to be using one as well to keep back pressure on the solenoid valves so that when i empty the tank the bags can stay filled. :thumbup:


Interesting. Never really considered that.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Its a mess. There is so form of organization with the wiring. Its just sort of everywhere. And how do you plan to drain the tank?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Tan said:


> i think he means you should take your time and make it look nice


thats what the cover is for 


03_uni-B said:


> Interesting. Never really considered that.


yea, todd actually mentioned that in another thread i really liked the idea. 


Twilliams83 said:


> Its a mess. There is so form of organization with the wiring. Its just sort of everywhere. And how do you plan to drain the tank?


as you know, i can say wiring/electrical is not my strong suit. therefore i didn't fell comfortable tearing it all out. i probably wouldn't have been able to get it back properly. i just went off what my dad had done previous for the first setup years ago. ts not the cleanest but at least i know where everything is going a it actually works haha. and that's sorta what the cover was for, because i knew it wouldn't be the cleanest; but wiring was never an issue with the other setups :beer::beer:


----------



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

What are the advantages and disadvantages to running a check valve after the tank / before the manifold? Currently have check valves between the dual compressors and the tank, but they seized up so I'll be replacing them. Just wondering if I should order a 3rd SMC check valve while I'm at it?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

PNW20thGTI said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages to running a check valve after the tank / before the manifold? Currently have check valves between the dual compressors and the tank, but they seized up so I'll be replacing them. Just wondering if I should order a 3rd SMC check valve while I'm at it?


from what i understand, if you have a check valve from the tank to manifold, the bags will not deflate if you drain the tank or for some reason have a leak in the tank  

basically what Mechengg said above, he explains a little better


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

PNW20thGTI said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages to running a check valve after the tank / before the manifold? Currently have check valves between the dual compressors and the tank, but they seized up so I'll be replacing them. Just wondering if I should order a 3rd SMC check valve while I'm at it?


Typically if you have an accuair system, if you have your car aired up and go to drain the tank, the bags will deflate to the same pressure as the tank. So if you empty your tank, your car will be sitting on the ground. This is because solenoid valves typically operate on the principle that the supply pressure is always greater than the discharge pressure. When the discharge pressure becomes higher than the supply pressure, the only force holding the diaphragm down is from the little spring, which lets all the pressure bleed back through the valve.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Typically if you have an accuair system, if you have your car aired up and go to drain the tank, the bags will deflate to the same pressure as the tank. So if you empty your tank, your car will be sitting on the ground. This is because solenoid valves typically operate on the principle that the supply pressure is always greater than the discharge pressure. When the discharge pressure becomes higher than the supply pressure, the only force holding the diaphragm down is from the little spring, which lets all the pressure bleed back through the valve.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

boradie sucht said:


>


Hilarious movie, watched it on netflix just the other day with my little sister. She laughed more at me than the movie just because i was having such a riot re-living my childhood :laugh:


----------



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Typically if you have an accuair system, if you have your car aired up and go to drain the tank, the bags will deflate to the same pressure as the tank. So if you empty your tank, your car will be sitting on the ground. This is because solenoid valves typically operate on the principle that the supply pressure is always greater than the discharge pressure. When the discharge pressure becomes higher than the supply pressure, the only force holding the diaphragm down is from the little spring, which lets all the pressure bleed back through the valve.


Thank you very much! Definitely makes sense. Not sure why just one of my bags deflates by 10-20 psi over the course of the night, but I'm going to fix my check valves and just take it one step at a time. Might as well add a check valve before the manifold as well. An extra $25 for the ease of mind knowing I won't drop to the ground driving down the road if something happens is well worth it


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Typically if you have an accuair system, if you have your car aired up and go to drain the tank, the bags will deflate to the same pressure as the tank. So if you empty your tank, your car will be sitting on the ground. This is because solenoid valves typically operate on the principle that the supply pressure is always greater than the discharge pressure. When the discharge pressure becomes higher than the supply pressure, the only force holding the diaphragm down is from the little spring, which lets all the pressure bleed back through the valve.


HMMMMM Good info:thumbup: I'm actually learning something from this thread 

Dean, your wiring job would give me an aneurysm. I hope to god I never see it at any shows or I might collapse on the spot:laugh::laugh: I like the tank where it is though, and all the horrendous parts are hidden:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: good stuff dean! - and if im buying v2 , do you think i should also do a check valve from tank to mani? or is that an accuair only situation?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

just4play said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: good stuff dean! - and if im buying v2 , do you think i should also do a check valve from tank to mani? or is that an accuair only situation?


Accuair only situation. You'll be good with v2! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

just4play said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: good stuff dean! - and if im buying v2 , do you think i should also do a check valve from tank to mani? or is that an accuair only situation?


I believe the V2 management uses 3 way solenoids that block pressures both ways.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

still leaks, i give up :banghead:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

i think the ptc off the compressor is the culprit, im hoping


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Typically if you have an accuair system, if you have your car aired up and go to drain the tank, the bags will deflate to the same pressure as the tank. So if you empty your tank, your car will be sitting on the ground. This is because solenoid valves typically operate on the principle that the supply pressure is always greater than the discharge pressure. When the discharge pressure becomes higher than the supply pressure, the only force holding the diaphragm down is from the little spring, which lets all the pressure bleed back through the valve.



or you could have just said they require back pressure in the tank to keep the bags filled

check valve fixes this between tank and valve


only valve i know that doesn't need back pressure to maintain bag pressure is the OG Airlift V1 valves


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> or you could have just said they require back pressure in the tank to keep the bags filled
> 
> check valve fixes this between tank and valve
> 
> ...


Some people like to know HOW things work, not just what will work. It helps them to think for themselves and come up with solutions to problems. I prefer to always give more information in the thought of spreading a bit of knowledge.


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Some people like to know HOW things work, not just what will work. It helps them to think for themselves and come up with solutions to problems. I prefer to always give more information in the thought of spreading a bit of knowledge.


Why would you want to do that!? 

It's always more helpful to give more knowledge, hence why I try to post more than just facts and one word answers. It's nice to watch the community grow as a whole. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

dean at this point i think you should take it to someone else and pay them to do it. Something you are doing is wrong. we can only tell you correct ways not actually show you.


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Nice work.
> I wish they made a very short square tank that would bolt directly under the parcel shelf, like 2" tall or so. That would be ideal for trunk space and would definitely spend money on that :thumbup:


Not square, and not quite 2" short, but these fit nicely on the parcel shelf... http://www.avsontheweb.com/product.php?productid=2248&cat=0&page=1


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

btw, i got it leak free. there was a slice in the line from the vu4 to the tank. so i was pretty ecstatic but then the trans died driving it home


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mongoose711 said:


> Not square, and not quite 2" short, but these fit nicely on the parcel shelf... http://www.avsontheweb.com/product.php?productid=2248&cat=0&page=1


With the stock monsoon audio amplifier the 37" tanks won't fit 



boradie sucht said:


> btw, i got it leak free. there was a slice in the line from the vu4 to the tank. so i was pretty ecstatic but then the trans died driving it home


Good to know that it is finally leak free!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Good to know that it is finally leak free!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



so was i, me and my dad where looking it for about an hour and he couldnt really see anything wrong with what i did so we where stumped until i kust started spraying **** for the hell off it and saw bubbles


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> With the stock monsoon audio amplifier the 37" tanks won't fit


I have the monsoon and I am working on making them fit currently, just have to adjust the mounting bracket on the amp to fit the second tank up there.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mongoose711 said:


> I have the monsoon and I am working on making them fit currently, just have to adjust the mounting bracket on the amp to fit the second tank up there.


Interested to see pics :thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

still leak free, atleast i think  trans is still broken sort of but i put some new rollers on it


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

its been a while. got a new train horn on it and its still 100% leak free!!! never thought id be able to say that :laugh::laugh:



boradie sucht said:


> took some fotos after eurohangar this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

